# New Pant Style



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

help you with what? whats was the question? are you asking if you saw someone wearing slim fit pants?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds like you're looking for some bell bottoms.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

hahaha, nah I thought slim fit was slim throughout, like skinny jeans. These look form fitting with a little bit of baggyness, then they got a little tighter towards the knee. Maybe these were slim fits, but the kids were just sagging them a lot. This probably makes no sense, but it looked cool in my opinion, and I have always been a fan of baggy pants.

EDIT: I just want someone to tell me a brand or pant that looks like this because i am gonna buy some.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Wearing kneeguards under your baggies?


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

hahaha, you know it E. I never again want to take a shot like that to my knees. Hopefully, my knee pads fit under mis pantelones nuevos.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Airblaster and Holden have a few slim pants. Volcom probably has some too.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Like Phenom said, bellbottoms are tight in the knees and get baggier


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

HAHAHA. I am going to find a real picture of what I am talking about.

Edit: No I am not, I changed my mind. Baggy pants for the win!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I think you saw slim fit pants and the person wearing them had bulky boots and it made the illusion of bellbottoms.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

ergo type of pants probably. that's what i like also. they are straight or baggy but in the knee area they slim up


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

SnowBrdScotty, you were dead on. I looked up a couple Volcom Ergo fit pants, and they were what I was referring too. I like that type of pants because they aren't that tight but more form fitting. I just dislike when baggy pants feel like a parachute when you are bombing a hill, need something a little tighter, but I am not into the tight pants style.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe these are nike's


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> I believe these are nike's


I gotta admit, those black pants look nice.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea, those are awesome looking in my opinion. If you don't mind SnowBrdScotty, if you get a chance, could you let me know the make and model? I really like the way those pants look with a bigger jacket. Thanks again!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those are how regular(non slim) holdens fit, airblasters are similar as well.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

AwesomePant

I have last years version of these and they are pretty awesome. and i think they may be what you are looking for, not too skinny, but not too baggy and they are slimmer round the knees


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Koofy Smacker said:


> So, I don't really care much about what I look like, but I saw a new style of pants that I really like how they look. Right now I wear pretty baggy foursquare pants, but there pants are a little tighter and hug a little around the new, and then get baggier again. They look awesome with a big jacket. Not sure what the style is because they aren't that tight, but they hug the knee. Can anyone help me?


Check out the Oakley Landic pant. I think that's what you're looking for.

Oakley landic pant - Google Search


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

i think that the way pants fit depend a lot more on body type vs. pant style. just my .02


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

these are sick 
Airblaster Freedom Boot Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Volcom straight leg pant? This is what I have...

Volcom Straight Leg Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

OP, how tall are you?

I've seen lots of guys on the hill with this type of pant you're describing and the bigger jacket - most of them were short guys and it makes them look like proper leprechauns. or gnomes. or trolls. or something like that. 

so, if you're a shortarse stick to baggy or you'll just end up looking like some creature out of a fairytale.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> OP, how tall are you?
> 
> I've seen lots of guys on the hill with this type of pant you're describing and the bigger jacket - most of them were short guys and it makes them look like proper leprechauns. or gnomes. or trolls. or something like that.
> 
> so, if you're a shortarse stick to baggy or you'll just end up looking like some creature out of a fairytale.


wouldnt mind lookin like a leprechaun. GET THE GOLD B****ESSSSSS


----------

